# Help needed with job search



## Liverpool1953 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi. I'm now living in Italy - in Cave, around 30 miles south of Rome. Can anyone give me advice as to how I go about finding names & locations of transport companies here in Italy? 
I am an experienced UK truck driver looking for work. Trucks I see around usually have no markings, so I can't identify companies & locations. Searching the internet (keying in such as "transport companies in Italy" is non-productive) Back in the UK, identification etc is no problem.........
Agencies are hideously slow to respond. I am studying the language in a college in Rome. However, it would be nice to stop eating into our savings, & start getting a little bit of an income.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Liverpool1953 said:


> Hi. I'm now living in Italy - in Cave, around 30 miles south of Rome. Can anyone give me advice as to how I go about finding names & locations of transport companies here in Italy?
> I am an experienced UK truck driver looking for work. Trucks I see around usually have no markings, so I can't identify companies & locations. Searching the internet (keying in such as "transport companies in Italy" is non-productive) Back in the UK, identification etc is no problem.........
> Agencies are hideously slow to respond. I am studying the language in a college in Rome. However, it would be nice to stop eating into our savings, & start getting a little bit of an income.


My company in the UK in Redditch was ultimately taken over by Transmec, an Italian transport company operating all over Europe.

Transmec Group

Might be worth giving them a try.


----------



## Liverpool1953 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for that. I was actually living in Brum & aware of Transmec. Initial checking shows that their nearest Italian base is some 200 miles away. However, I've now sent them an email. It's possible they may take me on working Mon-Fri, home at weekends. I could even end up driving trucks back to Redditch!!
Many thanks for taking the time to get back to me.


----------

